# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Unas fotos del Azud de Xerta

## sergi1907

Después de pasar de largo durante años, hoy me he decidido a parar para hacer unas cuantas fotografías.

Las primeras están tomadas desde el mirador










El canal que se ve en primer plano es el de la derecha del Ebro








sigue

----------


## sergi1907

La entrada al canal de la izquierda








sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Debe ser impresionante pararse a verlo desde el mirador, porque realmente es enorme. Yo solo lo he visto de pasada por la carretera cuatro veces, dos en un sentido y sus correspondientes en el otro. Y me temo que seguiré así, porque cuando voy por esa carretera llevo gente que no es propicia a parar para "tonterías", y menos a poco de haber salido.  :Frown:

----------

